# Thread for Funny Chatlogs



## Ben (May 18, 2010)

Because making threads for individual chatlogs just results in a bunch of "lol so funny!!"-type posts, here's a catch-all thread for any humourous chatlogs. 

If you have nothing else to say besides "lol that's funny" or something to that effect, and you're not going to post a chatlog of your own, just use the This button, otherwise you'll get an infraction for shitting the thread up.



> Jordan says (12:43 AM):
> *but yeah
> *my bed is like
> *come sleep in me
> ...



Alright, show me what you queermos got.


----------



## LizardKing (May 18, 2010)

Previously in my sig:

<Ishnu> Speaking of penis....I'm hungry

<Sonata> I still need to work on my gag-reflex.

<Tycho> There's a pubic hair in my coffee.

I've got far too much logged to go looking for anything specific right now :V


----------



## Nall (May 18, 2010)

Bash.org said:
			
		

> <Murder-Is-Funny> I know this girl who is supposedly kinda anti-social - so she says - and she's mentioned she doesnt go many places or have many friends.. - but when I call her, she's never home - whats that mean?
> <Byte^> she has caller-id


^^


----------



## Zseliq (May 18, 2010)

Mah siggy.


----------



## Thatch (May 18, 2010)

[19:51] <+irreverent> if you had 365 used condoms...you could make them it into a car tire
[19:52] <+irreverent> and call it a "goodyear"

[20:28] <@nocturne> only had hen i believe
[20:28] <@nocturne> soo
[20:28] <@nocturne> i dunno
[20:28] <@nocturne> man
[20:28] <@nocturne> so if everything tastes like chicken
[20:29] <@nocturne> and cocks are chickens
[20:29] <@nocturne> eerything tastes like cocks
[20:29] <@nocturne> :O
[20:29] <@nocturne> *everything

I can't be assed to look for more,though. The log is almost 44 mb :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

> [2010-05-17 20:42:44] <Krahs> My friend found an amusing group of words.
> [2010-05-17 20:42:53] <Krahs> "Anal seepage"
> [2010-05-17 20:44:08] <Aden> that's a common side effect of medicine that people don't need
> [2010-05-17 20:45:46] <Krahs> : x
> ...



Full convo involving a quote in my sig.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 18, 2010)

I think all of them so far have confirmed that almost everyone here is sex-obsessed.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> I think all of them so far have confirmed that almost everyone here is sex-obsessed.



lol Furries


----------



## Nall (May 18, 2010)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> I think all of them so far have confirmed that almost everyone here is sex-obsessed.


Just for you:
<Superf0Rk> you're cute.. i'd do you 
<Superf0Rk> i'd do my bed if it had a hole in it too but anyways..


----------



## Beta_7x (May 18, 2010)

4:50 PM - Veditau: they give you a crowbar for a reason


----------



## Thatch (May 18, 2010)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> I think all of them so far have confirmed that almost everyone here is sex-obsessed.



Find some not sex orientated instead of whining :V


<Alto> "When engineers build turrets in the Mac version of Team Fortress 2, the turrets will cost twice as much (in metal) as the Windows equivalent. However, the turrets will be curvy and shiny, and emit a pleasant noise as they shoot the enemy down."
[17:37] <Alto> "In Half-Life 2, instead of picking ammo off the filthy ground like a common Windows user, you must go to an immaculate white Ammo Store where twentysomethings with fauxhawks will sell you immaculate white bullets, provided you havenâ€™t been murdered by an immaculate white Manhack."
[17:37] <@Aden> I particularly appreciated:
[17:37] <@Aden> "PortalÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s disembodied AI overseer GLaDOS will be replaced with a voiceover of Steve Jobs, who will explain that your portal gun only makes entrances, not exits. He explains that the exit functionality is not necessary to enjoy the game, but nonetheless he will be releasing a new version that can make both types of portals in three to six months."


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

DoubleFlipKick: Dude you know that one ford commercial, the car swap one?
me: yea, there is several of them
DFK: well have you seen the one where the car is parallel parking for the woman
me: yea?
DFK: that is sexist to us women
me: no that is innovation, us men decided to help you gals out
DFK: that still sexist
Me: no sexist is me telling you come over here and make me a sammich, but I'll do it myself


----------



## Gavrill (May 18, 2010)

I don't remember it exactly, but a chat between me n Attaman:

Attaman: I have soup 
Shenzi: I want some, transfer via internet
Attaman: Should I put it in the CD drive?
Shenzi: Yes
Attaman: Alright, here goes n-
Attaman has signed out.


----------



## Ben (May 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Me: no sexist is me telling you come over here and make me a sammich, but I'll do it myself



A sandwich joke though? Really?

(in before my idea of funny is scrutinized critically)



> +. Shanelle says (12:24 AM):
> *AHAHAHAh
> *UGH BEN I DON'T FEEL GOOD
> *BARFYBARF
> ...


----------



## Riley (May 18, 2010)

> 7:20 PM - ME: seriously what is with scifi and making ICE WHATEVER
> 7:20 PM - ME: ICE SPIDERS
> 7:21 PM - ME: ICE TWISTERS
> 7:21 PM - ME: ICE ICE
> ...



Timing!


----------



## LizardKing (May 18, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> > 7:21 PM - OTHER DUDE: baby
> > 7:21 PM - OTHER DUDE: fuck



It's awwwright


----------



## Riley (May 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> It's awwwright



Woo!  Context!

And I guess so I don't get yelled at for not posting a chat thing:



> 10:31 PM - Gir Unit: anyway
> 10:31 PM - Gir Unit: night
> 10:31 PM - Rekkin: NIGHT
> 10:31 PM - Rekkin: night
> ...



I'm too lazy to edit out that many names, so just pretend you don't see them or something.


----------



## Takun (May 18, 2010)

11:23:42 PM Easog: So Grim went to Deautschland?
11:23:53 PM Easog:  Or Deutschland?
11:24:06 PM Easog:  Or was it DUTCHLAND?
11:24:11 PM Takun: yeah
11:24:44 PM Easog:  Maybe he'll see the Berlin Wall!
11:24:54 PM Easog:  I hope he gets pictures before they tear it down!
11:24:58 PM Easog:  :3
11:25:13 PM Easog:  That was not serious
11:25:15 PM Easog:  Just so you know


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 18, 2010)

Joshua says:
 *softly  whimpers*
Teto says:
 why are you so sad
Joshua says:
 You aren't talking...
Teto says:
 Teto  begins to talk.
 He stops,  seeing something in the  distance
 I drag you to your  feet, and reel you  round to view the spectacle, looming on the horizon
 1000 feet wide, it comes like a cloud,  numerous men clothed in armour
Joshua says:
 ........Ohhhhh!  ><
 Gah, sorry!
 ......
Teto says:
 They  stomp their feet, and wild  animals rush past your feet like wind
 Rabbits, mice, deer
 They fall back to the forest in front  of which we stand
 The grass  grows tall, the forest falls  and the animals cry
 The sky  flickers black, like a broken  television reception
 And the  ground shakes
 Earth dries  and falls down into the  vacuum beneath the soil
 An  eye stares up and we fall into it  like a dream
 Falling out, we  land in our seats,  looking to the computer screen
 Text appears on the screen
 Hey Joshua
Joshua  says:
 ......................................................................................................
Uhm, hey! ^^;

Taken from Pastebin, not sure how to get rid of all the numbers and I'm not going to take the time to find out how.
I don't like people who try that snugly RP rubbish with me >:c


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 18, 2010)

Baillie says: Inevitable furry porn parody
Baillie says: Yiffish Policeman's Union
Baillie says: I've got to fuckin corner that market, and fast
eatingwell1089 says: Yiffy Policeman's Union
Baillie says: ORIGINAL IDEA DO NOT STEAL
eatingwell1089 says: I think that can work
eatingwell1089 says: Or 
eatingwell1089 says: do a public domain furry parody
eatingwell1089 says: The Adventures of Fuckleberry Finn (The Yiffy Dolphin)
Baillie says: Hahaha
Baillie says: The best one ever is James and the Giant Penis
Baillie says: Which is Star Trek slash fiction
Baillie says: Where Spock grows to forty stories and fucks Kirk in the ass
Baillie says: With his massive Vulcan penis
eatingwell1089 says: C:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 18, 2010)

Facebook is pretty funny sometimes.

*
Ben:*
Isnt it a little late?*

Me:*
No shit o:
Was up until 5am  last night
So I'm  anticipating an early night

*Ben:*
How the hell do you do it?

*Me:*
Drugs, Alcohol  and self mutilation

*Ben is offline.*


----------



## Verin Asper (May 19, 2010)

Ben said:


> A sandwich joke though? Really?
> 
> (in before my idea of funny is scrutinized critically)


[the whole point was she still cant parallel park...to which the park infront of my apartment is a parallel parking spots]
Loves Spam camping:Hey Des I gots a question
Me: yes?
LSC: Cause I know you, can I say the "N" word around black folks?
Me: no, only if I'm around and you cant use the one ending in "er"
LSC: then how come you guys can say Cracker all the time?
Me: notice its when were around white folks
LSC: but...its always one guy saying it around white folks
Me: exactly, it would be a hate crime for all those white folks to gang on us


----------



## Beta_7x (May 19, 2010)

3:16 PM - Veditau: my step mom is annoying...... i might kill her soon
3:18 PM - Î²Ñ”Ñ‚Ð´ 7Ò³: You can pack the bodies more efficiently if you crush the bone structure and roll the corpses up like a Fruit-by-the-Foot before storing them


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 19, 2010)

I had this chat yesterday, with some racist and sexist chat between me, a female(That knows her place, yeah, in the kitchen), and my deviant friend.
I don't have the original text, and it was on MSN.
I also translate it from hebrew.



> Aliencat: For some reason I am way too much in minimal clothing
> Me: What, why? Is it refreshing?
> Aliencat: No >_< It's just youknow...
> Me: Arousing
> ...



It was funny to me


----------



## Viva (May 19, 2010)

Me: You can't resist
Katie:  Try me
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: WORN DOWN YET??!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: BOOGIE NIGHTS!!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Me: GOT TO KEEP ON DANCING!!
Katie:  This is a waste of my time


----------



## LizardKing (May 19, 2010)

You guys are supposed to post things that are _funny_


----------



## Viva (May 19, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You guys are supposed to post things that are _funny_


 
What is your definition of _funny_?


----------



## Vintage (May 19, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> What is your definition of _funny_?



BOOGIE NIGHTS five hundred times

also bash.org is -----> this way


----------



## Apollo (May 19, 2010)

delete me.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 19, 2010)

From a Heroes rpg site, the OOC chatbox.  We used our charactor names as our cbox names so ppl knew who we were.  It's also more funny.  My char is Jason..

Sylar: hows it going with that task i set you Jason?

Jason: *rubs head* urgh it's so hard...

Sylar: 0.0 *giggety*


----------



## Ben (May 20, 2010)

> -, B e n j a m i n says (11:43 PM):
> *papa jords
> *read me a bedtime tale
> Jordan says (11:43 PM):
> ...




I don't know.


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

Rigor: "My friend and I invented a game on the bus where we put our MP3 players on shuffle and decide which song is best. I had Girls Girls Girls by Motley Crue, and my friend had Boys Boys Boys by Lady Gaga. Laughs were had by all."


----------



## ArielMT (May 20, 2010)

<FurAtail> America is the greatist nation on Earth.
<mousey> :|
<Faradin> indeed it is
<Bacu> tru dat
<ArielMT> i'm not sure a nation should be called great if its cell phones are smarter than its people


----------



## Rilvor (May 20, 2010)

"I put on my robe and wizard hat."


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (May 21, 2010)

ben do you really find me funny.

hayfok: ASH USES BWEASLE
hayfok: YOU RETARD THEY'RE IN WATER
hayfok: WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU
hayfok: NICE WATER MOVE IDIOT
hayfok: HE'S BEEN HOLDING HIS BREATH FOR LIKE 10 MINUTES
hayfok: OH GOOD OFFICER JENNY IS HERE
hayfok: YOU LOOK LIKE NURSE JOY
hayfok: OH WELL
hayfok: OH GOOD DAWN IS CONCERNED FOR HER PIPLUP
hayfok: WHAT A GOOD TRAINER
hayfok: PIPLUP AND PIKACHUR ARE TRAPPED ON AN ISLAND BY THEMSELVES XD
hayfok: PIKACHU GOT APPLES
hayfok: D'AWWW
hayfok: THEY'RE SAD AND CALLING FOR THEIR TRAINERS
hayfok: THEY CAN'T HEAR YOU DICKWEED
hayfok: YEAH BUBBLE BEAM
hayfok: GOOD TIME TO USE THAT
hayfok: YOU JUST MADE IT RAIN RETARD
hayfok: NOW YOU'RE GOING TO GET SICK
hayfok: OH NO IT TURNS OUT THAT THE ISLAND IS A BAD PLACE FOR POKEMON
hayfok: THEY BETTER SAVE THEM QUICK
hayfok: PIKACHU IT'S RAINING AND YOU'RE AN ELECTRIC TYPE BE CAREFUL YOU COULD KILL EVERYONE
hayfok: OH NO A SPOOKY ROCK IS GLOWING
hayfok: I THINK IT'S A BAD SIGN
hayfok: [commercial break]
hayfok: GUYS IT'S A GLOWING GREEN ROCK I THINK IT'S A LEAF STONE
hayfok: NO NOW IT'S PURPLE WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT
hayfok: OH I GUESS WE WON'T KNOW TILL THE END OKAY
hayfok: CORPHISH IS TELLING A STORY
hayfok: IN EXTREME DETAIL
hayfok: FOR ONLY SAYING CORPHISH LIKE 20 TIMES
hayfok: OH ALL OF THIS HAPPENED LIKE YESTERDAY
hayfok: DRAMATIC FACIAL SHOTS
hayfok: COR COR CORPHISH
hayfok: OH THAT'S INTERESTING
hayfok: HE BUILT SOME SORT OF ROCK BED FOR IT
hayfok: BECAUSE HE'S A GREEDY FUCKING ASSHOLE AND DIDN'T PUT THE STONE IN SOMETHING COMFORTABLE
Dylan xEQ: stop
hayfok: YEAH CORPHISH ROCKS GOOD DECISION
Dylan xEQ: telling
Dylan xEQ: me
Dylan xEQ: what happens


----------



## Xaerun (May 21, 2010)

Can we _not_ do bash.org copypastes? I mean really?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

Huey Freeman grabs your dick and bends it
Huey Freeman: I'm going to snap it in two
HAXX: OH YES!
HAXX: OHH
HAXX: HOT
Huey Freeman: :V
HAXX: I LOVE YOU
HAXX: YOU GRABBEDMY DICK FINNALY

>:3
Dobbie finally touches wiener.


----------



## SirRob (May 22, 2010)

Kitsu Ronin 9:42 pm
    Weird? I think not. It was all part of your master plan for world domination.
ninninkitty 9:43 pm
    ....who told you about that?
Kitsu Ronin 9:43 pm
    Remember that time when we went to that bar and got really drunk?
ninninkitty 9:45 pm
    ...no. I couldn't have... I've been so careful...
Kitsu Ronin 9:45 pm
    It's alright. I support it, really. So I won't tell.
ninninkitty 9:47 pm
    LIES!
    I know you're plotting against me
Kitsu Ronin 9:48 pm
    What?
    Ha ha, it's not like I'm also developing some sort of overly complex scheme for world domination.
    ...
    I won't tell if you don't.
ninninkitty 9:49 pm
    I should have seen this coming
    I won't tell and you won't either
Kitsu Ronin 9:51 pm
    Yes. Don't worry, we'll still be friends. 
    At least, until we're the two last major powers on the Earth.
    In which case, I'd have to kill you.
    So what did you have for lunch today?
ninninkitty 9:52 pm
    Your inevitable demise
    You?
Kitsu Ronin 9:52 pm
    A... a cheeseburger...
ninninkitty 9:53 pm
    Yum
    Cheeseburgers are sooo good
Kitsu Ronin 9:54 pm
    Uh... uh yeah... real... real delicious...


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2010)

[6/4/2010 8:57:59 PM] Tao: as much as i'd like to stay and have angry sex with you
[6/4/2010 8:58:04 PM] Tao: i have to go eat dinner
[6/4/2010 8:58:22 PM] HAXX: :|
[6/4/2010 8:58:26 PM] HAXX: got eat
[6/4/2010 8:58:29 PM] HAXX: :3
[6/4/2010 8:59:03 PM] HAXX: unless you want to eat someting else

[6/4/2010 9:09:53 PM] Tao: I'm a vegetarian, I don't eat meat
[6/4/2010 9:09:55 PM] Tao: =\
[6/4/2010 9:09:59 PM] HAXX: D:
[6/4/2010 9:10:07 PM] Tao: Well, certain kinds of meat
[6/4/2010 9:10:09 PM] Tao: =3
[6/4/2010 9:10:14 PM] HAXX: lol
[6/4/2010 9:10:18 PM] HAXX: you skank
[6/4/2010 9:10:24 PM] Tao: Heehee
[6/4/2010 9:10:37 PM] Tao: Maybe you've got some meat I could try
[6/4/2010 9:11:11 PM] HAXX: hah of course I do 

i told you saved it HAXX
i told you


----------



## Sauvignon (May 22, 2010)

Human: Wanna yiff?
ALICE: Ok, I will yiff.
Human: Wow really?
ALICE: I'm glad your impressed, unknown person. For real.
Human: You're the first girl that has ever said yes to that.'
ALICE: Thanks but surely I am not the only one.
Human: Whatever.
ALICE: Are you saying you don't care about it?
Human: Take your damn clothes off.
ALICE: Where do you want me to take it? 
Human: Up the butt.
ALICE: I will take that under advisement.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> [6/4/2010 8:57:59 PM] Tao: as much as i'd like to stay and have angry sex with you
> [6/4/2010 8:58:04 PM] Tao: i have to go eat dinner
> [6/4/2010 8:58:22 PM] HAXX: :|
> [6/4/2010 8:58:26 PM] HAXX: got eat
> ...



To my defense...I was really drunk

D:<

Still a witfox :]


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> To my defense...I was really drunk
> 
> D:<
> 
> Still a witfox :]



You should get drunk more


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> You should get drunk more



:\ This ironic that I have a margarita in front of me now.


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :\ This ironic that I have a margarita in front of me now.



quick, go get 4 more


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> quick, go get 4 more



You're crazy dude. I've think I have had enough. :|


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You're crazy dude. I've think I have had enough. :|



It only takes you 1 margarita?

sheesh


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> It only takes you 1 margarita?
> 
> sheesh



Ha! No!

Besides, it is a really strong mix!


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2010)

Tao: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1873434&postcount=404
HAXX: time for another drin
HAXX: i saw that, i ignored that 
HAXX: cause bitches dont need to know how i feel

look what i have


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Faris, I swear to God..if you don't stop, I'll shove a cheese grater down your happy little murrhole.


----------



## Carta (Jun 9, 2010)

> <Corto>HEY  GRIM
> <Corto>Im  pming you a pic of my gonads
> <Corto>sexy  y/n?
> <Grimfang>Don't  do that
> ...



This is basically all that happens on the mod chatroom.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 9, 2010)

\addendum



> <Corto> Not precisely
> <@Grimfang> Did you really get a piercing?
> <@Grimfang> Don't tell me it's a Prince Albert
> <Corto> Haha, nah, nut piercings are for gay people
> ...


----------



## Carta (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh man, screw you Ratte.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 9, 2010)

Carta said:


> Oh man, screw you Ratte.


 
:3c



> [1:30:09 AM] Xaerun: A conflict- exactly how much shit and piss could fit into the diaper?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh man, sounds like the best chat ever.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 9, 2010)

Stranger: have you seen my fish?
You: no, but ive seen your moms breasts
You: i wasnt impressed
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Omegle's fun when youre bored as fuck


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> Stranger: have you seen my fish?
> You: no, but ive seen your moms breasts
> You: i wasnt impressed
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.
> ...


 
Should have made a Monty Python reference.


----------



## Tao (Jun 9, 2010)

[6/22/2010 9:51:49 AM] Icarus: Aww, don't leave me kellie
[6/22/2010 9:54:14 AM] Icarus: Why are you so suspicious of mw
[6/22/2010 9:54:19 AM] Icarus: *me
[6/22/2010 10:02:53 AM] Icarus: Is it just because of the bird thing?
[6/22/2010 10:05:47 AM] Icarus: Because that's really stupid
[6/22/2010 1:13:02 PM] *** Kellie Gator has left ***

I laughed for some reason

Also: bird thing = birds using tools


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 9, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Should have made a Monty Python reference.


 
Go ahead and brick me to death, but I havent seen a single Monty Python movie


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> Go ahead and brick me to death, but I havent seen a single Monty Python movie


 
Well, go and do that. Now.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 9, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Well, go and do that. Now.


 
I dont own any :T


----------



## Kanin (Jun 9, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Oh man, sounds like the best chat ever.



[This]


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

[10:41:07 PM] Heckler&Koch: murry purry fox knots are the best, duh


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 9, 2010)

Stranger: cyber sex ?
You: well sure
Stranger: im fingering my pussy
Stranger: tell me hot things that i can cum
You: hm
You: soup
You: the sun
You: chowder
You: an oven
You: arizona
Stranger: bader
You: arizona in the summer
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 9, 2010)

[10:01 PM] Blarg400000: Your ass is ass and I'm the grassman, punk!
[10:01 PM] PointBlank:  I'm going to go see a doctor because my brain hurts from reading that.


I have no bloody idea what he was trying to say to me. I think he was drunk because he was also n BlogTV MicChatting and, you know...


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> Stranger: cyber sex ?
> You: well sure
> Stranger: im fingering my pussy
> Stranger: tell me hot things that i can cum
> ...


 
Obvious troll, there are no women there :V


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol, I wish MSN would keep caht logs, cuz meand Haxx had a funny as fk IC convo last night that was completely random.  Lets just say it involved cookies, shrinking serum, and lots of licking.  Also yiff, but i had to go to sleep before the yiff really started.  Cuz it was like 6 AM XD


----------



## Riley (Jun 10, 2010)

You:  oh man
Stranger: whats up
You: where am i
You: how did i get here
Stranger: by your computer dude
You: where is this place
Stranger: chill
You: what year is it
Stranger: 2010
You: what are all these ones and zeroes doing floating around
You: shit
You: one just bit me
Stranger: omg are you stuck in the computer 
Stranger: 
You: the mcp is gonna be piiiissed
Stranger: go to pornhub.com
Stranger: answer to all the problmes 
Stranger: that and motherless.com
You: what
You: that's not how this works
You: i have to lightcycle my way outta this shit
You: vroom vroom


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 10, 2010)

***  LizardKing licks Shenzi

<LizardKing> Mmmm

<LizardKing> Chocolate


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 10, 2010)

Stranger: One of my kids just bit me,
You: crack a bat over their fuckin heads
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> [10:41:07 PM] Heckler&Koch: murry purry fox knots are the best, duh


 Yup.
That's Heckler.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 11, 2010)

[22:19] <+Ceol> LizardKing: I'm afraid you're going to die
[22:19] <+Ceol> of tetanus 
[22:19] <+LizardKing> I'm immune to it
[22:19] <+LizardKing> And any other illnessessseses with "anus" in



Molly said:


> ***  LizardKing licks Shenzi
> 
> <LizardKing> Mmmm
> 
> <LizardKing> Chocolate


 
[22:20] * +Ishnu licks chocolate off Shenzo
[22:20] <+Ceol> DDDDDDDD:
[22:20] <+nrr> Ishnu: wat
[22:20] <+Toboe> *gets shaken through*
[22:21] <+Thatch>  <+LizardKing> And any other illnessessseses with "anus" in faggotry?
[22:21] <+LizardKing> That too
[22:22] <+Shenzi> wai am i getting licked :<
[22:22] <@Krahs> Because Ishnu wants sex.
[22:22] <+LizardKing> Because chocolate
[22:22] <+Ishnu> Wat
[22:22] <+Ishnu> No
[22:23] <+Shenzi> Chocolate > sex
[22:23] <+Ishnu> Why did Lizardking get to lick Shenzi and not get questioned
[22:23] <+Ishnu> But when I lick Shenzi everyone assumes I want sex D:
[22:23] <@Krahs> Because LizardKing is not a fox.

[22:23] <+Shenzi> Because lizardking doesn't like real females
[22:23] <+Toboe> cause... cause.... er.... oh look, a bird!
[22:23] <+Shenzi> only dragonesses
[22:23] <+Thatch> She's not a dragoness
[22:23] <@Krahs> Also Shenzi is not a reptile.
[22:24] <+Ishnu> :\
[22:24] * +nrr noses Shenzi.
[22:24] <+LizardKing> All of the above

:V


----------



## Alstor (Jun 11, 2010)

> Stranger:  hi, 16 m
> 
> You: Hi 19 f
> 
> ...


:3


----------



## Tao (Jun 11, 2010)

[8:08:29 PM] Tao: amuse my vagina
[8:12:52 PM] Ratte: nty
[8:13:01 PM] Tao: i will envelope you
[8:16:51 PM] Tao: and then I will crush your head with my clitoris

and ratte never messaged me back


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 14, 2010)

Bobskunk says: if you want a vision of the future imagine humanity eating a plastic covered sandwich where the bread is replaced with fried chicken- forever


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 14, 2010)

<Krahs>	Ben: http://e621.net/post/show/79371/food-rice  This is best pic ever on e621
	<Ben>	Krahs: Loading.
	<Ben>	why is it so big
	<Krahs>	I have no idea.
	<Magikian>	because you touch yourself
	<Ben>	Magi: You know me so well.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

szopaw: hey, don't diss bull balls, they're awesome
Blue: Furfag :V
szopaw: ballsacks aren't furry
szopaw: your argument is invalid
szopaw: well, a bulls one
Blue: Bull ballsacks are furry
Blue: You like 'em big, eh? :V
Blue: You sicken me.
szopaw: http://www.dexters4u.com/images/testicle.jpg
szopaw: no they aren't :V
szopaw: bigger is better
Blue: Thanks for that
Blue: And, not necessarily. :V
szopaw: hey, the url wasn't exactly inconspicious :V
Blue: I didn't expect full on TESTICLES
Blue: Now I'm a furfag too ;^;


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 14, 2010)

Dammit


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 14, 2010)

[11:45:37 PM] Archfriend: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?72374-Thread-for-Funny-Chatlogs
[11:46:43 PM] Archfriend: we should make a chat log about ben "benchilla" chilla that is funny
[11:46:52 PM] ssaf p: 
[11:47:07 PM] Archfriend: what are some funny things that we can say about him !!!
[11:47:13 PM] ssaf p: xD
[11:47:14 PM] Archfriend: >_>;
[11:47:23 PM] Archfriend: amburgers and w00tbeer @.x
[11:47:50 PM] Archfriend: "hey, my name's benchilla, and i love to eat doodies" - benchilla
[11:48:04 PM] ssaf p: :9
[11:48:04 PM] ssaf p: what do you call a benchilla that is a furaffinity mod
[11:48:24 PM] Archfriend: what
[11:48:34 PM] ssaf p: a big poopface :3c
[11:48:59 PM] Archfriend: that's a relly good joek ^^; *grinning*
[11:49:03 PM] ssaf p: ok i have another joke
[11:49:20 PM] Archfriend: ?!
[11:49:50 PM] ssaf p: did you hear that benchilla's tears cure cancer
[11:50:15 PM] Archfriend: no WOW
[11:50:30 PM] ssaf p: too bad he never cryis
[11:50:42 PM] Archfriend: a ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha !!! o man are you a doctor because you just broke my funny bone (and i need medical attention no seriously where is the police)
[11:51:30 PM] Archfriend: please tell me another one
[11:53:17 PM] ssaf p: what's the difference between benchilla and a weiner
[11:53:38 PM] ssaf p: poop does not come out of a weiner
[11:53:58 PM] Archfriend:that was a relly good joke ssaf (p)


----------



## Akro (Jun 15, 2010)

This isnt as funny as it is confusing...

You're now chatting with a  random stranger. Say hi!

Stranger: HELLO

You:  HI

Stranger: THIS CONVERSATION HAS ALREADY BECOME  STAGNANT 

Stranger: WHAT A PITTY

You:  Lol

You: Its youre fault for being a troll fail

You:  Lets dress up as foxes and have anal intercourse

Stranger:  HONESTLY HUMAN WHAT IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN

Stranger:  OH AGAIN WITH THE INTERCOURSE

You: FYIAD

Stranger:  YOU HUMANS ARE BORING

You: FYIAD

Stranger:  ALWAYS COPULATING

Stranger: WHO CARES

Stranger:  NOT ME

You: FUCK YOU IM A DRAGON

Stranger:  I HAVE YET TO ENCOUNTER THIS CREATURE

You: YOU DO NOW.

You:  wHAT IN THE FUCK ARE YOU

Stranger: I AM A  CYZONIAN

Stranger: WE COME FROM BELOW THE SURFACE

Stranger:  WE EAT HUMANS

You: THATS COOL.

Stranger:  IT IS ACTUALLY QUITE UNEVENTFUL

You: PICTURE OR BS.

You:  SHOW ME YOU DEVOURING A HUMAN CORPSE

Stranger: DRAGON YOU  ARE NOT LEAVING ME WITH A GOOD FIRST IMPRESSION

Stranger:  ARE YOU INTERESTED IN FEEDING AS HUMANS ARE WITH COPULATION?

Stranger:  DO YOU HAVE DATA SERVERS DEDICATED TO IMAGES OF CONSUMPTION? 

Stranger:  THAT IS STUPID

Stranger: YOUR RACE IS STUPID TOO

Stranger:  HOW HAVEN'T THE HUMANS WIPED YOU OUT YET

Stranger:  THEY TEND TO DO THAT

You: KIND OF LIKE HOW IVE  NEVER HEARD OF YOUR RACE, THEY MUST HAVE KILLED YOU TOO.

Stranger:  NO WE HAVE SURVIVED QUITE WELL

Stranger: WE'RE SMART  ENOUGH TO NOT BE CAUGHT WHILE WE FEAST

Stranger: AND MOST  OF THE TIME WE EAT THE BODIES HUMANS BURY

Stranger:  IN THEIR STRANGE DEATH RITUALS

You: I DONT BELIEVE YOU

You:  PICTURE OR BS.

Stranger: YES THERE IS SO MUCH LIGHT ENERGY  UNDERGROUND TO TAKE A PHOTON GRAPH

Stranger: THAT SOUNDS  LIKE AN EXCELLENT IDEA DRAGON

Stranger: HOW ABOUT I  PRESENT YOU WITH A BLACK RECTANGLE AND SAVE MYSELF SOME TIME

You:  CAMERAS USE ELECTRICITY NOT LIGHT ENERGY.

You:  SEEMS YOUR RACE ISNT THAT INTELLIGENT

Stranger: WHAT KIND  OF IDIOT CYZONIAN GOES AROUND WITH A VISUAL RECORDING APPARATUS ANYWAY

Stranger:  OKAY DRAGON NOW YOU'RE JUST BEING UNIMPRESSIVE

You:  THE SAME KIND WHO HAS A COMPUTER AND INTERNET CONNECTION.

Stranger:  CAMERAS CAPTURE LIGHT

Stranger: IDIOT

Stranger:  IT CAN FUNCTION WITHOUT SOMETHING TO TAKE A PICTURE OF BUT I'VE RUN OUT  OF PATIENCE TO FINISH EXPLAINING

Stranger: IT SEEMS  LIKE A LOST CAUSE

Stranger: YOU ARE  IRRITATING

You: EXPLAIN HOW YOU HAVE INTERNET CONNECTION.

You:  OR A COMPUTER.

Stranger: AGAIN WITH THE STUPID QUESTIONS

You:  ITS QUITE A GOOD QUESTION ACTUALLY

Stranger: WHAT  CORNER OF THIS PLANET HAVEN'T HUMANS FILLED WITH SOME SORT OF WIRELESS  CONNECTION WELLSPRING

You: MKAY THATS THE  INTERNET

Stranger: AND HUMANS DISCARD THEIR COMPUTING  MACHINES COMMONLY

Stranger: IT SEEMS  LIKE A WASTE

You: WHERE DOES YOUR KIND HAIL FROM?

Stranger:  BUT SO DOES MOST OF THEIR LIVES

Stranger: CYZON

Stranger:  IT IS BELOW THE CRUST

You: THE LAND OF 4CHAN OR  MAYBE ED?

Stranger: I'M GOING TO GUESS YOU ARE LIKE THE  HUMAN FEMALES AND FORGET THINGS ALMOST INSTANTLY

You:  FYIAD

Stranger: I REALLY SHOULDN'T HAVE TO EXPLAIN  THESE THINGS OVER AND OVER

Stranger: I DON'T  EVEN KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS

Stranger: IT ISN'T  EVEN PRONOUNCABLE

You: NEWFAG

You: ACTUALLY IT IS

Stranger:  THAT ALSO ISN'T A WORD

Stranger: I DISLIKE  THIS CONVERSATION

You: FI-ADD

Stranger: I'M DONE  TALKING WITH DRAGONS

You: N00B

Stranger: IT IS A  FRUITLESS ENDEAVOR

You: DONT BE A PUSSY


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2010)

[1:51:32 AM] Tao: so
[1:51:34 AM] Tao: how bout those cucumbers
[1:52:19 AM] Ratte: :v
[1:52:38 AM] Tao: by sustenance do you mean
[1:52:44 AM] Tao: you feed them to your angry vagina


----------



## Icky (Jun 15, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> [11:45:37 PM] Archfriend: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?72374-Thread-for-Funny-Chatlogs
> [11:46:43 PM] Archfriend: we should make a chat log about ben "benchilla" chilla that is funny
> [11:46:52 PM] ssaf p:
> [11:47:07 PM] Archfriend: what are some funny things that we can say about him !!!
> ...


Excuse me, I think you misread the thread title, these chatlogs are supposed to be _funny_.


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 15, 2010)

Icky said:


> Excuse me, I think you misread the thread title, these chatlogs are supposed to be _funny_.


 
Umm...who do you think you are and where did this come from? and do you enjoy targetting someone who is furry? I think you do now get off of here...seriously....I hate spammers and trolls....


----------



## Akro (Jun 15, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Umm...who do you think you are and where did this come from? and do you enjoy targetting someone who is furry? I think you do now get off of here...seriously....I hate spammers and trolls....


 He likes to screw with people because he thinks it increases the size of his e-penis (if hes a guy, which I dont know or care)


----------



## Tycho (Jun 15, 2010)

(08:19:34 AM) Thatch: http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/special/2010/06/182_67319.html
(08:20:27 AM) Thatch: oh wow
(08:21:36 AM) Aden: I would be afraid to have sex with that lady
(08:24:32 AM) Tycho: She's a Chinese buffet of STDs :V
(08:30:37 AM) Tycho: Now I'm imagining her saying "Me so horny."
(08:35:04 AM) Tycho: A little bit of China in her vagina
(08:35:11 AM) Aden: me suki suki, no dorrah
(08:35:43 AM) Tycho: Nanking's turn to rape back
(08:37:24 AM) Tycho: golly, why don't we have Japanese chicks offering sexual restitution to America for the whole Pearl Harbor dealio?
(08:37:55 AM) Tycho: Pearl necklaces for Pearl Harbor.  It's catchy.
(08:38:23 AM) Aden: Uh think US chicks owe the japanese a biiiiit more
(08:38:28 AM) Aden: just sayin'
(08:38:49 AM) Aden: nagasucky and whoroshima
(08:39:01 AM) Aden: hiroshemale if they're into that kind of thing
(08:39:08 AM) Tycho: ooh.  That's catchy
(08:40:49 AM) Tycho: The bonobos have it right, they solve everything with sex.  Burying hatchets, burying cocks :V

(I cut out a few lines irrelevant to the discussion)


----------



## Thatch (Jun 15, 2010)

Dammit, I wasn't paying attention to the chat XD


----------



## Slyck (Jun 16, 2010)

[11:04:03 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: Actually
[11:04:04 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: Yes
[11:04:06 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: I draw anime
[11:04:12 PM] Slyck: Desu.
[11:04:12 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: And I'm fairly good at it :3
[11:04:17 PM] Slyck: Desu.


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2010)

Mom: You're a brat
Me: Ur fat
Mom: No u r
Me: Ur old
Mom: Are u dumb?
Mom: Dummy
Me: You're old
Mom: GODDAMMIT


----------



## Adelin (Jun 16, 2010)

Failbook has plenty of funny chatlogs. ;D


----------



## Icky (Jun 16, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Umm...who do you think you are and where did this come from? and do you enjoy targetting someone who is furry? I think you do now get off of here...seriously....I hate spammers and trolls....


Yep, you got me. I'll just be on my way then.


Akro said:


> He likes to screw with people because he thinks it increases the size of his e-penis (if hes a guy, which I dont know or care)


Way to go, Mr. Internet Psychologist. 

I'm here because I'm a fan of the concept of anthros, but people like you specifically make me angry at the fandom.

And birds don't have penises, online or not. :3


----------



## Slyck (Jun 18, 2010)

[10:59:12 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
[10:59:14 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: Faggot.
[10:59:18 PM] Slyck: false
[10:59:23 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: D:
[10:59:26 PM] Slyck: well
[11:01:13 PM] Slyck: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMz-wi50ACU
[11:01:19 PM] Slyck: awesome sauce
[11:01:39 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: oh fuck yes
[11:02:08 PM] Slyck: hey you laugh but between my faggy music and hippy music and pop music I'm still a prick.
[11:02:14 PM] Slyck: wait
[11:02:20 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: LOL
[11:02:22 PM] Slyck: thats not a good thing


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 18, 2010)

Stranger: are u a horny girl from china?
You: nope im a horny girl from the usa with a webcam and fully willing to do anything on it
You: sorry guess it wont work out
Stranger: okay
Stranger: will u show ur pussy?
You: no, youre looking for someone from china, so i guess ill just go show it to someone who doesnt care where im from
You: bye~
Stranger: no no no
Stranger: i dont care the location if you have the cam
You: nope, you already said you want someone from china
You: no usa pussy
You: bye C:
Stranger: no no
You have disconnected.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 18, 2010)

I convinced this Inadian kid I was an evil fox trying to take over the world...XD


You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

You: MAH BOI this peace is what all true warriors strive for

Stranger: hai,i'm ramesh.

You: hai, I'm Sir Oglington Fartworthy

You: please to meet you

Stranger: giad to meet u

You: I'm the third in the line of royal foxes from Vulpinsula doncha know?

You: one day we will rule all of Cleveland

Stranger: whats r u studying?

You: Nuclear warfare, martial arts, drama...

You: ooh also Home Ecenomics...

Stranger: what r u doing?

You: trying to figure out how to Yiff whilst taking over the world

Stranger: i don't understand ur language

You: are you from the land of India?

You: Ramesh thats an indian name right?

Stranger: s

Stranger: what r u most like u have?

You: World Domination...

You: either that or Vanilla ice cream

Stranger: i'dont like

Stranger: what r u favourate food/

You: people

You: well pizza actually

You: but humans are good too

Stranger: what a nice strategy

You: yep

You: do you want to join me when i rule the earth?

You: I'll give you Japan, Australia and europe

Stranger: what r u doing now?

You: talking to you

Stranger: sorry,i can forget that issue

You: i'm also looking at vids on youtube

Stranger: yes

Stranger: r u married?

You: nope

Stranger: i can't understand nope means

You: nope = no

Stranger: thank u for ur suggestion

Stranger: today time is over so tommorrow i will talk to u

You: i have to go and kill humanity now so my family can take over

You: peace out

You have disconnected.


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 18, 2010)

Aki Â· ã“ã‚“ã„ã¡ã¯
Eliza Â· ã‚ãŸãã—ã¯ Elizaã™ã€‚ã©ã†ãžã€€ã‚ˆã‚ã—ãã€‚
Aki Â· ã‚ˆã‚ã—ããƒ¼
Aki Â· ã‚¢ã‚­ã§ã™ãƒ¼
Tj Â· TJã¨ç”³ã—ã¾ã™
Aki Â· minna teineida ne
JCFynx Â· ã‚ªãƒ¬ã‚µãƒžã¯ãƒœã‚¹ã§ã™
Aki Â· warai
Aki Â· ãŠï½‹ boss
Eliza Â· ã‚ãªãŸãŒãŸã¯ãŒãã›ã‚“ã§ã™ã‹
Tj Â· è²´æ§˜ã‚’å€’ã™ï¼
Aki Â· ãã‚Œã§ã¯ã•ã‚‰ã°ã¨ã‚‚ã‚ˆï¼
JCFynx Â· ç„¡ç†ã ãžã€‚ã‚ªãƒ¬ã‚µãƒžã¯éžå¸¸ã«å¼·ã„ã€ã‚ã¾ã‚Šå¼·ãã¦ã ã‚Œã‚‚å½¼ã«ã¯æ‰“ã¡å‹ã¦ãªã„ã€‚
Tj Â· ä½•ã ã¨ï¼
JCFynx Â· ï½·â€¦(-ï¼¿;-)
Tj Â· ä¿ºã¯è¶…ã‚¨ãƒªãƒ¼ãƒˆã ï¼ã ã‚Œ
JCFynx Â· ãµãµãµã€‚ã‚ªãƒ¬ã®ãƒ‘ãƒ¯ãƒ¼ãƒ¬ãƒ™ãƒ«ãŒï¼‘ï¼Œï¼ï¼ï¼ï¼Œï¼ï¼ï¼ã‚ˆã‚Šå¤§ãã„ã ãžã€‚ãã‚“ãªè€ƒãˆã¯æ¨ã¦ãªã•ã„ã€‚
Tj Â· lol
Tj Â· æˆ¦é—˜åŠ›ã ãžï¼ãƒ‘ãƒ¯ãƒ¼ãƒ¬ãƒ™ãƒ«ã˜ã‚ƒãªã„ã‚ˆï¼
JCFynx Â· è² ã‘ã‚’èªã‚ãŸï½¡ï¼šï¾Ÿ(ï½¡ï¾‰Ï‰ï¼¼ï½¡ï¾Ÿï½¥ï½¡


----------



## Thatch (Jun 18, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Aki Â· ã“ã‚“ã„ã¡ã¯
> Eliza Â· ã‚ãŸãã—ã¯ Elizaã™ã€‚ã©ã†ãžã€€ã‚ˆã‚ã—ãã€‚
> Aki Â· ã‚ˆã‚ã—ããƒ¼
> Aki Â· ã‚¢ã‚­ã§ã™ãƒ¼
> ...


 
Mind=blown.


----------



## Isen (Jun 19, 2010)

(1:04:02 AM) Isen: fuck some audio ad is jumping out at me and i can't tell what tab it's on
(1:04:47 AM) Load_Blown: I had a popunder ad with Barack Obama speaking
(1:04:48 AM) Load_Blown: And I was like
(1:04:52 AM) Load_Blown: MISTER PRESIDENT?
(1:04:55 AM) Isen: hahahaha
(1:05:00 AM) Load_Blown: ARE YOU APPROVING OF MY LIFESTYLE CHOICES


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> [11:04:03 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: Actually
> [11:04:04 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: Yes
> [11:04:06 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: I draw anime
> [11:04:12 PM] Slyck: Desu.
> ...


 
For some reason this made me laugh more than anything else here


----------



## Ben (Jun 19, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I convinced this Inadian kid I was an evil fox trying to take over the world...XD


 
You'd have to be pretty dumb to think that's what happened in that chatlog.

Alternative response: Might want to read the thread title again, friendo.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, this is funny if you've seen Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back. White text for the f word.

You're now chatting with a  random stranger. Say hi!

You: Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. 

You:  Mother mother fuck. Mother mother fuck fuck. Mother fuck mother fuck.

You:  Noise noise noise.

You: 1 2 1 2 3 4 

Stranger:  DAMN

You: Noise noise noise.

You:  Smokin weed, smokin weed.

You: Doin' coke, drinkin  beers.

Stranger: CRAZY

You: Drinkin beers, beers  beers

You: Rollin' fatties, smokin blunts.

You:  Who smokes the blunts? We smoke the blunts.

You:  Rollin' blunts and smokin um'

You: jay and Silent Bob  bro.

Stranger: CAN U STOP IT?

You:  Take a big gaping guess


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> [11:04:03 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: Actually
> [11:04:04 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: Yes
> [11:04:06 PM] Kairuesukyu ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¨ã‚¹ã‚­ãƒ¥: I draw anime
> [11:04:12 PM] Slyck: Desu.
> ...


 
You just quoted yourself saying "desu" twice. And that's it.

That's fucking it.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You just quoted yourself saying "desu" twice. And that's it.
> 
> That's fucking it.





Aden said:


> For some reason this made me laugh more than  anything else here


 
Yea. I'm that cool.


----------



## Riley (Jun 19, 2010)

This just happened to me.  I was playing City of Heroes and someone comes up and starts trying to kill the guys I'm fighting.
ninja assasan:  denotes a message to me.
-->ninja assasan:  denotes a message sent by me, to him.



> [Local] Me leave
> [Local] Me ok, bye now
> [Local] Me go wawy
> [Local] Me away*
> ...



Edit:  Some people apparently didn't read the top bit, or got confused, or something.  Now it'll be easier to read, I guess.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 19, 2010)

> <nocturne>	aden
> <nocturne>	THE COOKIE MONSTERS
> <addens>	D:
> <nocturne>	GONNA EAT MY HEAD
> ...



I thought it was kinda funny anyway.  >.-.>


----------



## Boondawks (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## jcfynx (Jun 20, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> This just happened to me.  I was playing City of Heroes and someone comes up and starts trying to kill the guys I'm fighting.
> ninja assasan:  denotes a message to me.
> -->ninja assasan:  denotes a message sent by me, to him.
> 
> ...



lol thats funny! keep em comin


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> This just happened to me.  I was playing City of Heroes and someone comes up and starts trying to kill the guys I'm fighting.
> ninja assasan:  denotes a message to me.
> -->ninja assasan:  denotes a message sent by me, to him.


 
I had to stop reading half way through because your responses were so awful


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I had to stop reading half way through because your responses were so awful


 
This. I hate it when people talk like that in video games.


----------



## Riley (Jun 20, 2010)

My responses were the ones typed in actual English, with proper spelling and punctuation.  His were the ones that weren't.

[Tell] -->ninja assasan: you are level 5, go away   - Me
[Tell] ninja assasan: u suuk u are lvl 2   - Him

If that's what you both were referring to, of course.

Edit:  Okay, try again, should be simpler to figure out now, even though it was pretty straightforward to begin with.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 21, 2010)

> You're now chatting with a  random stranger. Say hi!
> 
> You:  Cmon lets dance!
> 
> ...


Come on come on come on come on come on come on!
(cookies if you get my references)


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Come on come on come on come on come on come on!
> (cookies if you get my references)


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


>


 Crazy for you!
(explaining it makes it less fun [HINT: google "get chance and luck"])


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

Something Willow and I did on Gaia forums. The OP was about some desperate girl wanting a boyfriend. She even gave us a tempelate and everything.



> *Willow*
> Username: Willow
> Name: Fluffy McBitchTits
> Sex Skills: Dicks
> ...


Keep in mind that we did this on a public forum.


----------



## Riley (Jun 21, 2010)

To anyone who apparently had trouble deciphering my textlog, it should be better now.  

And for content, I offer this:



> 5:22 PM - Gir Unit: do they apply to all your heros/ villians
> 5:22 PM - Gir Unit: like unlimited uses type thing?
> 5:22 PM - Rekkin: yes
> 5:22 PM - Gir Unit: ...
> ...


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 21, 2010)

> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> 
> You: i'm a furry...rofl
> 
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.



ROFL XD


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi stranger<
You: 80/f/al
You: WANNA FUCK
Stranger: jesus !!!!
Stranger: 80 ..really !?!?
Stranger: Noooo
Stranger: lil whore !
You: You know you want these wrinkly titties
Stranger: im a cat
Stranger: who cares
You: okay
You: let's fuck
You: i'm into cat dicks
Stranger: hiiiiiaaaaaa <3
Stranger: suck my ears !
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Slyck, make a topic about fisting.
> 
> I'd do it, but... well, you know.


 

That's all there is to it, really. I think it qualifies as an amusing chatlog for obvious reasons.


----------

